
Forbes Announces Social Networking App with Tinder for Its 30 Under 30 Community - chkuendig
http://www.forbes.com/sites/forbespr/2015/08/05/forbes-announces-launch-of-social-networking-app-for-its-under-30-community-members/
======
stephengillie
This is an advertisement for Forbes' new app. They got Tinder's help in making
it. The rest of the "article" is an advertisement for Forbes' new age-ist
community, for which the app was built.

~~~
senjutsuka
Not really age-ist. I am a member and invited to this app but I am over 30.
There are lots of members of this particular community that are over 30. The
only qualification was having attended the last summit, or presumably
attending this years summit. It is an exclusive community which you get for
the ticket price. So, you're mistaken.

